# Pulled Pork for Church Youth



## hickorybutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Butts on the smoker over hickory this morning (living out my user name).  Doing pulled pork for the youth at our church.  













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 22, 2014)

I always love the fire shot













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2014)

Ya have a problem hb, once ya cook good food like that for folks.....  Each time ya fire up your smoker your gonna have folks knockin on the door !!  And folks that know ya cook like that are gonna volunteer ya for future meals...  More I think of it, not a problem per say if ya get a chance to fire up the smoker !!  Haha!  

Seriously, lookin good and them folks are gonna have some good eatin....  Lookin forward to the Q view that's comin !!  

BTW, nice rig !!

Justin


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 22, 2014)

Great looking food.

I agree you have opend a box....good or bad depends on perception......... My girls are always telling everyone I will make PP for an event.......


----------



## radioguy (Mar 22, 2014)

Hickory,

Looking good.  I do like to share also.  The only complaint I get is " That's not enough or is that all there is?"

Post some Q-views

RG


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.  Water, my friends already have come to expect that I cook for get togethers...  I don't mind providing the meat!

Here's a shot 3.5 hours in.  The butts are cooking a lot different. One is already at 170 IT, and the larger one is only at 143 IT.  Just different size butts.  Makes it a pain to have to manage each one on its own, but it's part of the beast!













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2014)

hickorybutt said:


> Thanks guys. Water, my friends already have come to expect that I cook for get togethers... I don't mind providing the meat!
> 
> Here's a shot 3.5 hours in. The butts are cooking a lot different. One is already at 170 IT, and the larger one is only at 143 IT. Just different size butts. Makes it a pain to have to manage each one on its own, but it's part of the beast!
> 
> ...


You must have mastered your pit to be so ambidextrous! There is a lot of smiles there on that grating.


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm no master, but I am getting better each time I get out there.

5 hrs in...  Looking good.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Just before I wrapped the last 2...  They are all resting in the cooler right now.













image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you get your smoker dialed in where you like it ?   Pork looked great, can't go wrong with pulled pork

Gary S


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Gary!

I've got my smoker running great now.  I cut two 2"x1" holes on the SFB door under the grate to allow better air flow under the fire.  That along with the new stack has done wonders.  And also learning better fire management!

I consistently held 260-280 degrees during the entire 8 hour smoke on Saturday.  And at one point I had my fire so hot that I had to shut the inlet down to 80% closed to stay below 280.  So heat isn't any issue for me any more. 

Now I'm just continuing to learn fire management and building my knowledge of how to control MY pit.  Its a lot of fun.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2014)

hickorybutt said:


> Now I'm just continuing to learn fire management and building my knowledge of how to control MY pit.  Its a lot of fun.


Makes you wonder why more folks are not doing this, its so much fun! Not to mention outside and not underfoot, there's cool and refreshing drinks involved..... Who would rather sit in the infield on a hot day watching cars turn left all day? Or in an alcohol free stadium watching a 6 pitchers throw to one catcher? Its the thrill of learning and achieving did I mention the cold refreshing beverages?


----------



## hickorybutt (Mar 26, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Makes you wonder why more folks are not doing this, its so much fun! Not to mention outside and not underfoot, there's cool and refreshing drinks involved..... Who would rather sit in the infield on a hot day watching cars turn left all day? Or in an alcohol free stadium watching a 6 pitchers throw to one catcher? Its the thrill of learning and achieving did I mention the cold refreshing beverages?


That's why I like longer smokes.  I'm outside most of the day and have time to sit there and drink beer while stoking a fire and cutting/splitting firewood down to fit my fire basket.  What's more fun than that?


----------

